

What will happen when every home has a 100Mbps connection? - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/94428-will-100-megabit-internet-connections-destroy-the-web-as-we-know-it

======
bediger
I'll wager that "Intellectual Property" idiocy will keep things pretty much as
they are, or even cause the general state to regress to a broadcast type of
thing. The "Rightsholders" are currently setting up a legal environment where
only a "Rightsholder" can determine what to do with a given "property". The
"Rightsholders" are also merging with the ISPs, so the business interests of
the connection-provider aligns with the "Rightsholders" interests. "Welcome to
Comcast Searchlight! Press 888 on your cable remote for a pleasurable,
legally-vetted Internet Viewing Experience!"

